# Canon Body; Tamron Lens - ERR99 Question



## Trainz35 (Jul 1, 2013)

Alright, let the newbie have it; going with third-party lenses. 

Anyway, I am looking into buying a Tamron 28-75mm f2.8. Now, this is an older lens and it is unknown if it has been rechipped or not. The non-rechipped lenses display an ERR1 or ERR99 message when stopped down due to the incompatibility in technology and programming. The seller says it works with the 7D perfectly fine. If that is the case, will it work with the 30D or XSi fine as well? (When stopped down).

I realize that I wrote this in a confusing manner, but it's late and I'm tired. 

Thanks for the input all!


----------



## iolair (Jul 2, 2013)

I've seen the good old ERR:99 trying to shoot at any aperture other than wide open on older Sigma lenses (never had a Tamron).

I *guess* that if it works with the 7D, it will be fine with all the digital EOS bodies (including 30D and XSi) - I can't see any reason why it would be otherwise.

I got rid of the Sigma lenses, but use some chip-less old manual lenses which don't miscommunicate with the body, because they don't communicate with the body at all


----------

